# Phrag. QF Ula'ula 'Buck Moon' HCC/AOS



## mccallen (Jul 16, 2019)

Haley Decker x Eric Young 'Rocket Fire'


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 16, 2019)

nicely done


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 16, 2019)

Beautiful flower! Is there a new growth starting?


----------



## mccallen (Jul 17, 2019)

Yes just a little one, but they take off fast!


----------



## Fan Tan Fannie (Jul 17, 2019)

Beautiful bloom. I have the QF ula ula as well. How warm you grow it? I grow mine outside up to high 80F. 
Thanks!


----------



## abax (Jul 17, 2019)

Marvelous color and the shape is very pleasing.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 18, 2019)

Nice, thanks for sharing. Yay besseae hybrids! Congrats.


----------

